# Bootloop of DEATH?!



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

My bolt will NOT boot....Ive tried a few different RUU's but all I get is the HTC screen and it flashes black every 20 seconds or so.

other than flashing random RUU's hoping it will boot, what else can i try? any ideas?

Ive read a few threads and this "bootloop of death" is (sort of) common, but does anyone know anything about it? is it a hardware malfunction maybe?

any input is appreciated. thanks.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Can you get into bootloader by pressing power + volume down while phone is off?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, that is how I am flashing the RUUs

I was thinking maybe i could try flashing radios maybe that will wake it up? or flash different recoveries and hope they boot, then maybe i can get into custom recovery and do some surgery in there?...IDK.

If I dont have any luck here, where else should i ask about this? do you guys know any awesome HTC doctors?


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Trenton said:


> Yes, that is how I am flashing the RUUs
> 
> I was thinking maybe i could try flashing radios maybe that will wake it up? or flash different recoveries and hope they boot, then maybe i can get into custom recovery and do some surgery in there?...IDK.
> 
> If I dont have any luck here, where else should i ask about this? do you guys know any awesome HTC doctors?


flash a regualr rom, dont do RUU. see if that helps.


----------

